# Proper quality young horses



## AdorableAlice (14 September 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLtW4WMIeBM

Live from Cavan, this is what young horses should be, bred well, reared correctly and sold for decent money.


----------



## Leo Walker (14 September 2017)

£17,500 for the one just in. It was slow but just kept going up and up. Lovely foal!


----------



## ycbm (14 September 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLtW4WMIeBM

Live from Cavan, this is what young horses should be, bred well, reared correctly and sold for decent money.
		
Click to expand...

For breeders, I agree completely. But several of my best horses have been parentage unknown bargains all under £2000.  I think there are at least two completely separate markets in the UK.. I've tried the higher end, admittedly continental bred, and had burnt fingers four times (though one made me thousands, he wasn't what I needed). Never again!


----------



## TheMule (15 September 2017)

I really enjoyed seeing what made good money. Dam lines!


----------



## popsdosh (15 September 2017)

TheMule said:



			I really enjoyed seeing what made good money. Dam lines!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on!!!!


----------



## Rollin (16 September 2017)

Yes. I only breed rare breeds, which most people know little about.  My really good youngsters come from two great brood mares, one hot blooded one cold.


----------



## eventer28 (27 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			For breeders, I agree completely. But several of my best horses have been parentage unknown bargains all under £2000.  I think there are at least two completely separate markets in the UK.. I've tried the higher end, admittedly continental bred, and had burnt fingers four times (though one made me thousands, he wasn't what I needed). Never again!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree - same for me!!


----------



## Midlifecrisis (27 September 2017)

Thank you for posting this..Ive never seen a foal sale and was fascinated...I  would have trouble keeping my hands in my pockets...No 6 and No 11 for me!


----------



## crabbymare (27 September 2017)

Midlifecrisis said:



			Thank you for posting this..Ive never seen a foal sale and was fascinated...I  would have trouble keeping my hands in my pockets...No 6 and No 11 for me!
		
Click to expand...

I enjoy watching the foal auctions, its interesting to see the difference between the Irish, Dutch and German foals, even though so many are by the same sires the types are quite different as are the auctions. 
Currently there is a dutch auction on here if you are bored https://www.clipmyhorse.tv/de_DE/live/2020/limburgse-veulen-veiling-2017


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 September 2017)

Maybe I could auction Ted The Twit, he needs a lottery win to cover what he owes me, bless the little snotty creature.


----------



## ester (27 September 2017)

cracking somatic mutation at 1.21


----------

